# One Badass Aussie



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder if he did half the things he was credited for?

http://www.australiansatwar.gov.au/stories/stories.asp?war=W1&id=145


----------



## R988 (Apr 6, 2006)

> Among his more unusual souvenirs were a grand piano, which he managed to keep for several days, a grand father clock which was eventually blown up by his own men because it attracted shell fire from the German lines whenever it chimed, a barrel of Bass ale, which he shared with his comrades, and several suitcases full of banknotes from the bank at Amiens. He was arrested by British military police but caused so much bother he was returned to his unit.



I'm wondering how on earth he moved stuff like grand pianos and grandfather clocks around!

and then he tried to enlist again in WW2! what a madman.

great find


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2006)

yes that is interesting, i'm taking the "fact" it was 63 men with a pinch of salt however.......


----------

